# Address and Phone numbers



## TDK (Oct 6, 2007)

Can someone supply me with Jason Perillo's/Protean's current business address and phone number? Also Chad Sutmiller/TROW in Florida. Thanks


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

That is personal info, why not contact them directly through pm or e-mail?


----------



## TDK (Oct 6, 2007)

P.M. me if you have.


----------



## hanafrog (Oct 7, 2010)

Please pm me for my experiences with Protean Terrariums.


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

Contact Tony as he might be able to help maybe...dont know though


----------



## JJuchems (Feb 16, 2004)

Jason just got a hold of me about a Brookesia I am owed from last year. He emailed me through the dendroboard email relay service. 

Jason Juchems


----------



## Tony (Oct 13, 2008)

He has recently moved from LA to Portland and is running behind on cage orders because of it. He also has an import coming from Madagascar next week and has posted that he is not taking calls while he is travelling and getting the new animals set up. His email address and phone number have not changed.


----------



## TDK (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks Tony--I have someone else checking for me as well becasue there is another party involved as well. By the way I got Jason's number and address from a PM.


----------



## hanafrog (Oct 7, 2010)

Hello Jason just called me and assured me that I will receive the vivs. He said he is very swamped and apologized. He said next Wednesday for delivery


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

I sincerely hope Jason gets it all under control. The hobby needs a source of quality, custom tanks.

s


----------



## Devanny (Jul 11, 2008)

Please pm me for my experiences with Protean.


----------



## salix (Mar 28, 2008)

To avoid vendor freedback, PM me if you are considering ordering frogs. I'd be happy to tell you my experiences. No drama, just facts.

Deb


----------



## TDK (Oct 6, 2007)

Good night all and Merry Christmas.


----------



## JJuchems (Feb 16, 2004)

I wish I could work for tank. It would give me something to do over my summers besides summer school 

PM me if you want to know about my transactions with Jason. I purchased Brookesia from him.


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

I also will say, if you want to know about my experience with Protean, PM me. I'll be more than happy to let you know about it...


----------



## Boondoggle (Dec 9, 2007)

I also will say, if you want to know about my experience with Protean, PM me. I'll be more than happy to let you know about it... too.


----------



## dom (Sep 23, 2007)

I also will say, if you want to know about my experience with Protean and TROW, PM me. I'll be more than happy to let you know about it... too. 

note i said TROW as well!


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

Business Guide to the Mail and Telephone Order Merchandise Rule | BCP Business Center


----------



## TDK (Oct 6, 2007)

I really like this part: Merchants who violate the Rule can be sued by the FTC for injunctive relief, monetary civil penalties of up to $16,000 per violation (any time during the five years preceding the filing of the complaint), and consumer redress (any time during the three years preceding the filing of the complaint). When the mails are involved, the Postal Service also has authority to take action for problems such as non-delivery. State law enforcement agencies can take action for violating state consumer protection laws.


----------



## Brotherly Monkey (Jul 20, 2010)

I find it absolutely amazing that so much has been removed from this thread. 

Can I ask why such material was deemed to be removed, since the person the negative feed back was directed at isn't even a sponsor?


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

TDK said:


> I really like this part: Merchants who violate the Rule can be sued by the FTC for injunctive relief, monetary civil penalties of up to $16,000 per violation (any time during the five years preceding the filing of the complaint), and consumer redress (any time during the three years preceding the filing of the complaint). When the mails are involved, the Postal Service also has authority to take action for problems such as non-delivery. State law enforcement agencies can take action for violating state consumer protection laws.


Most states have similar laws, Anyone having issues like these should contact their state's attorneys office along with the ftc.


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

The rule is no vendor feedback - not, no sponsor feedback.

s


Brotherly Monkey said:


> I find it absolutely amazing that so much has been removed from this thread.
> 
> Can I ask why such material was deemed to be removed, since the person the negative feed back was directed at isn't even a sponsor?


----------



## Brotherly Monkey (Jul 20, 2010)

Scott said:


> The rule is no vendor feedback - not, no sponsor feedback.
> 
> s



Ahh, thank you for the clarifying


----------

